# Whats your favorite bow?



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

hoyt all the way


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

downey said:


> hoyt all the way


 I agree, hoyt all the way.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

well, my hickory deflex is my favorite bow (mainly cause it's my baby), but if i have matched arrows then my legacy. i shoot it the best of all my bows.


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

mathews xt!


----------



## ross cr331 (Sep 9, 2006)

ross archery!


----------



## Albertabowhunt (Oct 15, 2006)

BOWTECH lol


----------



## bownite (Nov 17, 2006)

Hoyt ventix all the way.:thumb:


----------



## elpepe25 (Dec 7, 2006)

mathews Conquest apex 4 and SBXT


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

darton all the way


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

icessarchery said:


> I agree, hoyt all the way.


Im with ya


----------



## aussie.rum.pig (Jan 16, 2007)

ROSS ALL THE WAY :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## browningbowfan8 (May 9, 2006)

(See below) Any questions?


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

the one thats gonna kill me something big


----------



## boomer1 (Nov 28, 2005)

I would like to try the Hoyt Vulcan. It looks great and the specs sound like what I want, but the price tag is a little too much for now.


----------



## OHKid3DShooter1 (Mar 8, 2007)

Alpine Avalanche!!!...i know what you are thinking...What is that? but check it out. I LOVE IT~!~


----------



## OHKid3DShooter1 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Alpine Avalanche*

Here it is.
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y132/KingCrawler/avalanche.jpg


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Youth bow?? My son loves his Darton Ranger II and has really cultivated the enthusiasm of archery.


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Mathews Conquest Apex 7. 
I want it.


----------



## David Grunert (Jan 14, 2007)

Dont have one yet but the Vectrix Xl will likely be my next bow. :wink:


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

Martin I have to love them. It depends on what i am doing. If i am shooting spots or marked yardage then my scepter 4 is awesome. If i am hunting or 3-D tournement shooting i like my slayr just cause of its raw speed and forgiveness for a speed bow. But soon i might have a pantera for hunting purposes.


----------



## bissen00 (Feb 10, 2005)

ill be differnt and say i really like my css but my hoyt is great to.
bissen


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

*bow*

I like my Hoyt!


----------



## rednek4life (Feb 15, 2007)

mathews switchback xt


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

Bowtech/Diamond or Hoyt...


----------



## Ziman (Nov 17, 2005)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> mathews xt!


I second that :wink:!!!!


----------



## pobs (Dec 30, 2006)

sapphire archery takedown hybrid longbow, beautiful bow, and performs like a dream from what I hear. However if you ask me nothing is as special as a seflbow.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hoyt Xtec all the way!:wink:


----------



## recurvekid2465 (Nov 12, 2006)

Bear archery all the way!


----------



## archerprincess (Mar 24, 2007)

*pse*

PSE archsery rulez i shoot a browning micro minus3.
MY DADS ON THE PSE PROSTAFF THATS ONE REASON WHY I LOVE PSE:angel:


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

My Hoyt Helix with the M1 limbs :teeth:


----------



## Archery Addict (Aug 11, 2005)

*Martin*

No questions asked, MARTIN all the way.

Got two Cougar 3's nitrous x and love them.


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

HOYT PRO ELITE got 3 of them 
HOYT PROTEC
HOYT TRYCON XL


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

my favorite is the diamond victory it shoots great


----------



## 5xtargetshooter (Jan 10, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> I agree, hoyt all the way.


ya i agree:wink:


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

i personally want to get a mathews drenaline, but right now im shooting an alpine archery bow, at 5 pounds less, and 1.5 inches less then my dads switchback xt, its going farther, faster, so i have no complaining


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Bowtech Guardian!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Hoyt Baby... 38Ultra


----------



## fredbear7492 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Fred Bear*

great quality and price


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

browningbowfan8 said:


> (See below) Any questions?
> __________________
> Browning Myst 65# 29"
> Easton Excel Arrows
> ...


I'll ditto that (65# 28" to be exact!)
GT Arrows, Phantom D/Away, TruGlo Tooless Extreme...


----------



## rednek4life (Feb 15, 2007)

*mathews*

Mathews switchback xt


----------



## Michigan Bob (Oct 26, 2002)

PSE all the way bows for all skill levels and all price ranges currently own 2. And deer in the freezer from both:wink:


----------



## levelheaded (Apr 3, 2006)

*levelheaded's best bow*

One of the best things about being an archer today is the great choices in quality bows that are on the market now as compared to 35 years ago.
I have had an opportunity to shoot many of the new bows for 2006 & 2007, and my favorite this year is the Bowtech Guardian. Last year it was the Bowtech Tribute.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

I like the guardian that my dad's getting (if they ever make left handed ones...) and I love my Alpine Micro. It's a good bow if you can only pull 50pounds.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

My favorite bow is the XForce and Gaurdian hoyt needs to make a speed bow or a cool bow like the Gaurdian.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Mach12 said:


> My favorite bow is the XForce and Gaurdian *hoyt needs to make a speed bow or a cool bow like the Gaurdian*.


Dang man bad start........Every post i have seen of yours is bashing Mathews Or Hoyt......And hoyt already makes a cool bow like the "guardian".....Just look up every hoyt ever made:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Dang man bad start........Every post i have seen of yours is bashing Mathews Or Hoyt......And hoyt already makes a cool bow like the "guardian".....Just look up every hoyt ever made:wink:


Ahh thank you very much Muzzy!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Ahh thank you very much Muzzy!


Lol dang I was hoping you wouldent see that post,,,,,,Im supposed to be against hoyt


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Lol dang I was hoping you wouldent see that post,,,,,,Im supposed to be against hoyt


Lol thats too dang bad man! U better not be against hoyt.. im for mathews too! ill beat u man!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Lol im not against hoyt,If I couldent shoot mathews hoyt would be next on my list,...


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Thats good.. cuz mathews would be the next on my list considerin my only other bow is the Mathews Classic! :wink:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

my personal favorite bow is anything by Merlin, compound or recurve. their X-range series compounds are so hot. and i'm most likely getting the elite recurve riser soon too. aww yea :whoo: :nixon:


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

i like my alpine micro. I'm 13 and i just got into the sport so it's great. But overall my favorite bow is the bowtech guardian. what an amazing bow, it's just about as quiet as a recurve and it's nicer that any bow i've ever seen.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

bow slayer said:


> i like my alpine micro. I'm 13 and i just got into the sport so it's great. But overall my favorite bow is the bowtech guardian. what an amazing bow, it's just about as quiet as a recurve and it's nicer that any bow i've ever seen.


Welcome.........The bowtech guardian is a good bow........:zip:


----------



## Treething (Mar 14, 2007)

I would have to say for Hunting Bowtech Allegiance and for target Mathews Apex.


----------



## chris_bowhunter (Apr 25, 2007)

Diamond Black Ice


----------



## bowhunter12346 (Jul 20, 2006)

mine is the CSS encore 2 that has been such a great bow for me and has done me some good.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

rednek4life said:


> Mathews switchback xt


YEAH! I dont have 1 yet but getting 1 soon... shoot soooooooooo smoothly.:darkbeer:


----------



## bowhunter12346 (Jul 20, 2006)

CSS encore bow it is a really smooth bow to shoot/


----------



## Tomarri (Dec 6, 2005)

BT Commander


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

*New favrotites...*

Well, I got a new favorite- a red oak flatbow of 63#. Outshoots a glass bow and is deadly quiet. After that it would be my hickory long. Even quieter, but a bit more "gentle" than the red oak.


----------



## Floridarcher (Aug 27, 2006)

Ben Pearson Yeah!!


----------



## raider_archer (Nov 28, 2006)

my old hoyt V-Tec, shot well and boy does that compound make shooting easier!!!!


----------



## black_ice_kid (May 15, 2007)

Diamond black ice, when it finally comes in.


----------



## BabySpider (May 16, 2007)

I had an old Bowtech Pro 40 Wheelie that i shot extremly well with until last night. Now i have a Martin Shadowcat with Barnsdale Tri-Stars and i love it way more than that Bowtech. In my opinion, its is alot smoother and faster.


----------



## predator86 (Apr 24, 2007)

my favorites (i got two) are my bowtech guardian and my newberry iron mace, oooh cant wait to get my archery range done and play with my bows all day.....


----------



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

*Me too....*

Newberry Iron Mace. Zero bow sound at 15 yds, with 26.5 inch draw and 285 speed with 425 gr arrows. No brainer.

Carter


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

XCalibre said:


> my personal favorite bow is anything by Merlin, compound or recurve. their X-range series compounds are so hot. and i'm most likely getting the elite recurve riser soon too. aww yea :whoo: :nixon:


i agree i just ordered my favorite bow ive ever shot the new merlin xv 8 inch bh buut still 320 ibo perfect.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

unitycollegearcher said:


> i agree i just ordered my favorite bow ive ever shot the new merlin xv 8 inch bh buut still 320 ibo perfect.


ya the XV's nice. but does it come in any colours other than the blue-black fade? it's the only colour i've ever seen on it so far.


----------



## 12point chaser (Apr 11, 2006)

to many bows i like. rite now i got he elite eforce and love it. dead in hand and fast. i did just get rid of my evotek liked it but not fast enough for me. but i think the bow of the year should be the vetrix.


----------



## jake in ga (Jun 1, 2007)

hoyt turbotec its fast and virtually shock free i used too shoot a conquest three the turbotec beats it too pieces


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

I shoot 3 bows one is a browning micro midas. A ranger trad. And a long bow im not shure witch type is.


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

*Pse*

PSE DIABLO ALL THE WAY!:wink:


----------



## deerbuster (Jun 11, 2007)

I really love my Mathews Switchback.


----------



## diamond911 (Jan 31, 2006)

Ben Pearson Z-34


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

A Elite Synergey


----------



## XXJOHNDeereXX (Jun 6, 2007)

*Bow*

I love the PSE Mojo!!! and i guess i like Hoyt too. lol


----------



## DeerBoy1127 (Dec 31, 2006)

bowtech rascal all the way :wink:


----------



## str8bowbabe (Apr 20, 2005)

*Bear baby!!*

Hey, I have had the privilege in my 12 years of shooting to shoot all the top brands - Mathews, PSE, AR, Browning. I have liked most all of them for one reason or another but I can say I love everything about the Truth bow. Just an all around great bow.


----------



## str8bowbabe (Apr 20, 2005)

*Can you handle the Truth?*

The Bear Truth
I have shot many different bow lines in my many years of shooting. All have have had favorite things I like about them-Browning Illusion, PSE Firestorm Lite, AR31 but none of them had everything I like. The Truth bow is quiet, fast, smooth on the draw and no vibration. I love it.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

str8bowbabe said:


> The Bear Truth
> I have shot many different bow lines in my many years of shooting. All have have had favorite things I like about them-Browning Illusion, PSE Firestorm Lite, AR31 but none of them had everything I like. The Truth bow is quiet, fast, smooth on the draw and no vibration. I love it.


Same reason I started making my own bows... well, taht and I'm really cheap.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

theres nothing better then a hoyt. i shoot a hoyt avenger its sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

My Ross is by far the best bow I ever owned.


----------



## CamoKid (Nov 11, 2006)

My favorite kind of bow is the PSE Bruin SU.


----------



## camo25 (Jul 4, 2006)

the Mathews Switchback!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

martin all the way


----------



## muzzyguy16 (Jul 28, 2007)

which ever one I can use to put an arrow through a deers heart thats the one i use


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

My Bear does everything I want it to.


----------



## rodandgun (Jul 24, 2007)

Ross CR337.
fast and forgiving.


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

my favorite bow is bowtech guardian havent got the money for it thought

but i still love my slayer its everything i want it to be and MORE


----------



## CamoKid (Nov 11, 2006)

My favorite type of bow is the PSE Bruin SU. I own one. I love it.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

new bow ross cardiac


----------



## Redhead Hunter (Sep 30, 2007)

My favorite bow is the Hoyt Banshee i really like it. Its a nice bow


----------



## Gates (Feb 24, 2007)

A picture says a thousand words, this is by far, my favorite bow, and shoots the best, out of anything I have tried. :tongue:


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*My MACE*

07 Iron Mace. Just water it twice a day and it shoots in the HIGH 360fps with a 75 grain Wolverine. This is the best bow I have ever had in a tree. "0 - 45yrds ..... same pin. Screamin Demond.:darkbeer:


----------



## montanaarchery (Mar 11, 2003)

*favorite bows*

bowtech equlizer i am getting soon and my curent bow browning micro arenilen those are my favorite bows


caleb


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

alll the new bowtech bows . i like the new fire cat but i dont like the picture on the side on the bow .


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

Albertabowhunt said:


> BOWTECH lol


heck yea alberta. how ya been man. you gotta get on the chat more often lol


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

Favorite bow so far... this one


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

*well,,,*

I have to say I don't think I DON'T like any bow!
I like one that is:

WELL TUNED [AND 'TUNABLE']
ACCURATE
SHORT [I HUNT]
CONSISTENT
FAST
QUIET
PLEASANT APPEARANCE [I know it should'nt matter, but a bow has to look like is made with QUALITY in mind]

So far I have the following that all make the grade. I'm looking for more.
{see signature}


----------



## Hoyt kid (Dec 5, 2003)

gost flame pro elite.

And if I may a custom set of black posten stabalizers with flame pattern to boot.:wink:

Gotta love posten.

Joey


----------



## kwikdraw (Dec 28, 2006)

Mattews Ignition all the way


----------



## hoyt-tec2011 (Feb 11, 2006)

*ok!*

Ok if you guys want to know the sweetest shooting bow ever I got it. An 06 Hoyt Ultra Elite with cam 1/2 and 58 pound draw. Spring steel rest, tru-ball apex sight bar, custom 4x magnum housing, easten 2512 cobalts, and a scottt longhorn back tension. Or if your into hunting a 07 hoyt vetrex XL. Put a viper 3 pin sight, ultra rest, and shoot easten full metal jackets, with a tru ball triton release. THAT IS WHERE IT AT!!!!!(thats my set up)


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

my favorite bow is the browning micro adrenilan and the bowtech equlizer


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

bowhuntin_KS said:


> Favorite bow so far... this one


what name brand is it


----------



## diamond87 (Nov 8, 2007)

Diamond Edge. Cant go wrong with a diamond.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Alan in GA said:


> I have to say I don't think I DON'T like any bow!
> I like one that is:
> 
> WELL TUNED [AND 'TUNABLE']
> ...


Lol, I like the idea of categories... here are mine-

STRONG
QUIET
ACCURATE

If a longbow is strong enough, the cast can still be "lazy" and it can have alot of string follow, but still put a blunt arrow trhough a board (like Sweetie). I don't think I can "tune" a longbow, except mess with the brace height. I like a good longbow, mainly because stronger bows (70+#) are easier to shoot at longer lengths- besides which I stalk and having a short bow isn't necessary. Consistency comes from me, and that all depends on what kind of day I'm having. And almost all bows look good to me:wink:.


----------



## juice jr. (Nov 10, 2007)

elvis said:


> My favorite bow is a mathews ignition. I havent really shot it yet but I already like it.


im an ignition shooter baby. im in with u on that one. u should start shooting one there great bows.


----------



## philpse07 (Aug 7, 2007)

Good Ole Pse Polaris.


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

master hunter said:


> what name brand is it


its a 2007 Elite Synergy AT edition (black and cammo)


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Right here my Elite Synergey


----------



## Tan-Tan (Dec 10, 2007)

*i luv my recurve=]*

Hello archerytalk people=]

I have a Internature Bullseye recurve it's only 20 pounds but i absolutely LOVE IT!!!

:wink:RECURVE SHOOTER THROUGH AND THROUGH!!:wink:

Tan-tan


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

Well the name says it all. But my next bow will proably be a Hoyt Vectrix, Bowtech 82nd or 101st, or a Diamond Liberty but it will be a while most likely so I dont know what will be around then


----------



## traphuntfish (Dec 23, 2006)

i shoot a mathews legacy! mathews all the way!


----------



## MSboy (Aug 30, 2007)

Mathews DXT all the way!!!!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

traphuntfish said:


> i shoot a mathews legacy! mathews all the way!


dude thats sweet your the first one on here other than me that shoots a legacy! there sweet aren't they?


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Hoyt are the only manufacturer who havent let me down yet.
fav bows so far :
Trykon XL
'05 Ultratec
ProElite
UltraElite (got a new one on order)
Rintec XL
Trykon Jr.
Commander

yet to shoot a mathews worth the price tag.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Theres soo many bows I like.

But i enjoy shooting my Ross CR337.


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

alpine all the way!!!!!!!! go eclipse!!


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, I don't think I've heard anyone say this yet. I shoot a Mathews Z-Max and love it. It's a little older bow, but it puts the arrows right wear I want them. I suppose my dream bow is the DXT, but the cost makes it an unlikely dream...lol I'd shoot anything though, as long as it's accurate and quiet.


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

:darkbeer:HOYT ALL THE WAY AND HOPEFULLY ILL BE GETTING A 2008 KATERA XL LH IM A LEFTY (GET SERIOUS GET A HOYT)


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> I agree, hoyt all the way.


THATS RIGHT HOYT ALL THE WAY ONCE A HOYT SHOOTER ALWAYS A HOYT SHOOTER:wink:


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i also like alpine they ar at my top of my favorites.


----------



## LittleChamp (Jun 1, 2008)

*equlizer*

equlizer point blank


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

Mathews Drenalin:tongue:


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Bear Truth


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

hoyt all the way


----------



## Pheasent Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

*bow*

For target hoyt ultratec

For 3d or hunting Mathews


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

The Katera Xl even though i dont have one i hear its a real good bow and now i want one


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

hoyt ultra elite all the way


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Hoyt Kobalt...probably gonna be my next bow gonna shoot it soon


----------



## jjj shooters (Apr 10, 2007)

*bows*

I am shooting a Mathews Mustang and tomorrow i'm getting a Prestige:wink::wink:


----------

